# Oh, the horror!



## boredrobots (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm Steven, born and bred in Leeds (hence an accent that would make Hovis proud). I'm a horror/thriller writer but swerve into sci-fi quite regularly. I've had a few short stories published and a couple of articles in 'Writing Magazine' (well, second will be published Septemberish).

I'm a Structural Engineer by day, which means I'm usually vegging in front of dual screens working on my novels...I mean...erm...hard at work designing/drawing things.

My favourite writing claim to fame was going for a meal with Ramsey Campbell and others after meeting and chatting (read - squeaking like an idiot) to Joe Hill at a signing/talk. Non-horror writers might not be as thrilled as me with that story.


----------



## Schrody (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello Steven, and welcome!


----------



## Johns_25y (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi, Steven.Welcome to the forums. I'm Jonathan. It's nice to meet you.
I'd be nice to check out some of your work.:thumbr:


----------



## Trygve (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome aboard, Steven. I think you'll find that you can relearn or refresh a lot of writing lessons by offering critiques on the Forums, and there are plenty of us who are happy to add our two cents when you post your own work.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome. Horror isn't my genre, generally, but I wrote a horror submission for this go-round of the Literary Maneuvers challenge.

There's lots to do here besides critique -- word games and rag-chewing and so on. Make yourself comfortable.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello! I'm a horror/supernatural thiller writer too. That's awesome you met Joe Hill. Heart Shaped Box is among my favorites.


----------



## PiP (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Steven from Leeds... what I'd give for a loaf of Hovis right now *sigh* Portuguese bread's not a patch on Hovis 



> I'm a Structural Engineer by day, which means I'm usually vegging in front of dual screens working on my novels...I mean...erm...hard at work designing/drawing things.


 working on dual screens AND dual novels!

If you enjoy writing short stories why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition, it's great fun and you also receive feedback from the judges.

Any questions, please ask 

PiP


----------



## Pandora (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice intro title caught my eye! Welcome Steven, I will enjoy reading your work. After ten posts you can share and make a thread.
If you are looking to update your account avatar info etc could be 72 hours for that, maybe sooner. Meantime look around and critique others.
Good to have you here.


----------



## boredrobots (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys!


----------



## Dave Watson (Apr 14, 2014)

Alright mate. Good to see another horror hound on board. Hanging out with Campbell and Hill? Mixing with royalty there dude! Tremendous. Looking forward to checking out your scribbles.


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 14, 2014)

Steven welcome to the forums, looking forward to reading some of your work. 
There are no other forms of writing that have the effect of Horror, done well it will have more effect on the reader than most any other form, who else but a horror writer can bring about paranoia, sleepless nights and a imagination that only envisions the worst.  "There really is someone in the cellar, behind the door or under the bed."


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello!  Welcome welcome!  Very nice to have you here.  I often frequent the horror genre when I do my forum reads so I am excited to fully hate your work (In the good way of course )

So again, welcome.  I look forward to meeting up with you round the board.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Steven, welcome to WF.  I love to read horror, but I don't write it. Look forward to your pieces.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah, another sci-fi writer to the ranks, even if not your primary genre.

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing forums: Imaginations aren't the only thing you'll be lost in!


----------



## boredrobots (May 12, 2016)

Cor blimey, doesn't time fly! Totally forgot I'd signed up for this badger!


Since my last visit I've had another short published, another accepted, and eight more articles published. Kinda sounds like I've been busy, but most of my absence was spent sleeping or slithering down caves.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 12, 2016)

Welcome back, Steven! I wasn't around when you first joined. Phew, I thought I was sleeping on the job. I questioned, "Did I miss him?" I guess I didn't have a chance to welcome you to the forums yet. I'm Anthony. Feel free to look around, update, stay a while, and meet new friends. If you need anything, feel free to ask. Have fun! 

Thanks, 

Anthony


----------



## The_Scribbler (May 12, 2016)

Greetings and welcome! You're a very busy person. Congrats on the publication. Wishing you many more.


----------



## PiP (May 12, 2016)

boredrobots said:


> Cor blimey, doesn't time fly! Totally forgot I'd signed up for this badger!
> 
> 
> Since my last visit I've had another short published, another accepted, and eight more articles published. Kinda sounds like I've been busy, but most of my absence was spent sleeping or slithering down caves.



Welcome back! Sounds like you've been busy...

Next time we will issue you with a SatNav


----------



## boredrobots (May 12, 2016)

Anthony, thanks for the warm welcome. I'll try and remember to bob in more often this time 


The_Scribbler, not busy enough for my liking  Onwards and upwards! How goes it on your end?


A second welcome from PiP - I feel honoured


----------



## boredrobots (May 12, 2016)

And thanks to all the other people that welcomed me last year and I missed because I was distracted by something shiny or something muddy :S


----------



## The_Scribbler (May 12, 2016)

boredrobots said:


> Anthony, thanks for the warm welcome. I'll try and remember to bob in more often this time
> 
> 
> The_Scribbler, not busy enough for my liking  Onwards and upwards! How goes it on your end?
> ...



It goes! Busy myself as well. ALL THE BUSY! It's good for the soul.


----------



## boredrobots (May 12, 2016)

Good good, glad to hear it.


----------



## Aquilo (May 12, 2016)

Leeds, huh? At least you were spared our Brummie accent. You get Hovis bread, we get... "Yo'a, am ya, mate?"

Welcome to WF, Steve!! Although I'm late as usual. :hi:


----------



## boredrobots (May 12, 2016)

Being late is the calling card of a good writer


----------



## Makili (May 19, 2016)

Hello Steven. 
I just joined, so am only getting into how things work here. However, there is a thing I would like to ask you. 
You say you are a structural engineer. So I was wondering if your profession makes a way into your writing? I am a scientist myself (biologist), and would like to incorporate things from my profession into the literary work, so I would like to hear other people's experiences.


----------



## boredrobots (May 19, 2016)

Hey, Makili.

I've only returned here after joining last year, so things are pretty much new to me as well.
In fact, my job needs to be updated to Civil Engineer/CAD Monkey 

There may have been times when I've used knowledge from my job, but it's a pretty boring job so there's nothing obvious in the novels. It’s mainly knowledge for myself of how things work. A scientist sounds a much more useful job when plotting novels


----------

